

Ask HN: New York Hacker News Meetup - Extending "Offers HN" in Person - camz

Hey I just created a HN Meetup for New Yorkers cause I've been having the hardest time finding one.  So, why not just start one?<p>The meetup is to meet new friends and extending the Offer HN trend to personal interactions!<p>I'm going to be the first to extend the Offer NYHN: Tax Help for Startup Entrepreneurs.  This is a standing offer in general for the HN as a whole but now you get to SEE the boring beancounter say it in person!<p>Format Meetup<p>I want the HN community in New York to meet each other and get to know each other personally cause it's always cool to meet people with similar interests but different ideas.  I've found the best way to make fast friends is to help someone, so  our format is "Offer HN Meetup Style."<p>The format is 5 Minutes to ask your question or issue to the community or whatever. After those 5 minutes, we the audience, get 5 minutes to give you feedback and help.<p>Other than that, there are 2 rules:<p>(1) No Startup Pitches<p>(2) Don't be a dick<p>We're looking for people with issues they'd like to discuss and people who'd like offer help (sans Offer HN style in person). We're looking for 5 people who need to help to discuss their issue and 5 people to offer this assistance.<p>If you wanna present, contact me (contact (at) thekenggroup.com), or better yet, fill out the RSVP question. Leave a link if relevant!<p>Props to Hack and Tell because I stole their format because their meetup is awesome. Lol.<p>Linkage:  http://www.meetup.com/NYHackerNews/
======
camz
Quick note: If there any suggestions, please let me know! Also, if anyone has
a good venue they'd like to suggest or offer that would be awesome too!

I jumped into doing this without planning it out really well haha. =X. BUT, i
promise that I will have a venue ready by the meetup even if I had to pay for
it. I'm pretty cheap so thats something special coming from me lol.

